# New stormwater project



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

We started a new stormwater project on Monday. 7 type 1 catch basins, sump structure, two three phase pumps that force mains to another catch basin. Then it gravity drains to the city system (that is the part that we started today). That is a 600 pr fiber optic we are crossing.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You have to file a SWPPP for the job?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

The owner did the swpp prior to bidding for this job.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

What was happening before? Parking lot flooding?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yep, some would flow towards the buildings, some would sheet flow onto the neighboring lot. I made the tap at the existing catch basin and back filled/compacted the sidewalk area today. I'll pour the sidewalk section back tomorrow and be done in the city street!


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

First catch basin in and sidewalk restored/signed off.


----------

